# PTAP 2021-2022



## unknown21 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi, I'm creating a thread for all prospective PTAP applicants this year. Leave where you're from and whether you took SAT IIs (even though I hear they're not accepted this year, its interesting to know who still took or has SAT II results) and your MDCAT status.

Location: UK 
SAT II: Taken 
MDCAT: Registered though a lot of pressure to learn all of the Fsc syllabus


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi. I'm applying this year too.

Location: US
SAT II: Took it a while ago, so my concepts are a little rusty.
MDCAT: Registered, yeah I can agree. The pressure of learning a foreign syllabus is hard to deal with. 

How are you approaching MDCAT studying? Also, what do you think your fsc marks (after equivalence) are going to look like?


----------



## Fatima A (Jun 11, 2021)

Location: USA 
SAT II: just took it 
Mdcat : not taking it 
But WHAAAAT they’re not accepting sat this year ??


----------



## Fatima A (Jun 11, 2021)

Fatima A said:


> Location: USA
> SAT II: just took it
> Mdcat : not taking it
> But WHAAAAT they’re not accepting sat this year ??


My equivalence is 855..:. Ibcc really does take out a lot from foreign students


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

where are you planning to apply?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

also, why aren't you taking the mdcat? It's the only test they accept now.


----------



## Fatima A (Jun 11, 2021)

h.haris said:


> also, why aren't you taking the mdcat? It's the only test they accept now.


Really ??


----------



## Fatima A (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ll call them tmr but I’ve took the sat 2 subject tests because I thought that’s what they take ... if not I guess I’ll just take the mcat it’s been extended until July 20 for sign up. And I’ll apply to the schools on the ptap list . Also does anyone know how many seats there are.


----------



## Fatima A (Jun 11, 2021)

h.haris said:


> also, why aren't you taking the mdcat? It's the only test they accept now.


Are you 100% sure , pmc hasn’t made an announcement yet


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

yeah, i am sure. i know it sucks but here's their admissions regulations statement. you can read it over.



https://pmc.gov.pk/Documents/law/Admission%20Regulations%20(Admended)%202020-2021-Further%20Amended%20on%2028th%20%20December,%202020.pdf


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

there are 20 ptap seats. what school do you want to go to?


----------



## strawman99 (Jan 26, 2021)

hi guys, so im sure you have heard by now that the only international center they're offering for the MDCAT is in Dubai, which is completely ridiculous, because alot of people cannot travel due to covid and also when registering they listed the US as a possible testing center. And they're not even accepting any other foreign equivalents, so they should have at least made it more accommodating for foreign students
What are you guys planning to do now? do you think you'll actually travel to Dubai to take the test?


----------



## zoya ashraf (Jun 6, 2021)

strawman99 said:


> hi guys, so im sure you have heard by now that the only international center they're offering for the MDCAT is in Dubai, which is completely ridiculous, because alot of people cannot travel due to covid and also when registering they listed the US as a possible testing center. And they're not even accepting any other foreign equivalents, so they should have at least made it more accommodating for foreign students
> What are you guys planning to do now? do you think you'll actually travel to Dubai to take the test?


Yeah i heard from someone that they called PMC and they said there will be more international centers and I tried calling yesterday but no one picked up. It's really dumb but if they dont add centers then Ig imma go to karachi or dubai and write it there? sucks cuz covid makes travelling so difficult


----------



## aima03030 (Sep 16, 2021)

Fatima A said:


> My equivalence is 855..:. Ibcc really does take out a lot from foreign students


heyy I'm about to apply for my equivelance I wanted to ask how much they cut percentage wise for you if you dont mind me asking and also how long did IBCC take to issue the certificate


----------

